# Stone tiles on front porch and steps



## tylertobi (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi,
We live in Chicago. We recently put stone tiles on our front porch and steps. As you know, winter in chicago can be pretty bad. What can I do to make sure the tiles are properly sealed and protected? 















Thank you.


----------



## BridgeMan (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice looking tile job.  Possibly the best sealer to use would be one recommended by the place where you bought the tile.  And for snow removal, you might want to avoid using any metal shovels, as they would certainly tend to scratch and ding it.  A stiff street broom or plastic shovel would cause the least damage.


----------

